# RRP Certification Classes



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

For those in the Hampton Roads - Tidewater area of Virginia and nearby North Carolina, Sherwin Williams is scheduling EPA, RRP Certification classes for June 9, 10 & 11 in Norfolk. Registration forms are available at S/W stores. Cost is $99.00. Training time 8:00 am to 5:00 pm.

Sage


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

$99 is a good price. I paid $225 for thw class.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

$190.00 here.
Shows how disorganized and highly shady the entire EPA system is operating...imho.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> $190.00 here.
> Shows how disorganized and highly shady the entire EPA system is operating...imho.


The class price has nothing to do with the EPA. They are all third party vendors approved by the EPA to give the classes (based on EPA Standards).
SW is probably getting a "volume" discount or subsidizing it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> The class price has nothing to do with the EPA. They are all third party vendors approved by the EPA to give the classes (based on EPA Standards).
> SW is probably getting a "volume" discount or subsidizing it.


"convenient"

The EPA started it, then walked away.

Until it comes time to collect the over $30,000 fine...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nah, they are just subbin' it out!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Nah, they are just subbin' it out!



new in your area: Wise Lead removal classes! $200.00

I will "clean up" so to speak!



lol.


----------

